# what is wrong with my dyno?



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

it was brought to my attention that my dyno lines looked weird, jaggedy to be exact. i have never dynoed till this particular night so i am not familiar with any occurences that might be odd. to tell the truth i never really looked at the lines just the digits. anyway, has anybody ever seen a dyno with lines as jagged as mine? my friend dynoed the same night, he said he doesn't think his lines showed up on his sheet like mine. the guy dynoing my Z had a problem hooking up the tach sensor to the coil. i think he got it on the third time or did he? if that were the problem, would it show up on paper the way it did. a friend also suggested that my tires may have been slipping on the rollers, like if i had oil from the shop floor on my tires. ever heard of that happening? could cats vibrating against the chassis of a vehicle cause such weird lines? mine vibrate for a split second when i get on it. if any of you guys or girs know what might be that cause of the jaggedy lines please post a reply. i will call the shop tomorrow to ask them about it. they might be closed because we have a storm heading our way. thanks in advance. 

here is the dyno


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

wheelslip could be the only thing that I could come up with. Otherwise it is a dyno problem not you. But that would be a awful amount of oil to do it that long and it should've smoked a bit doing that.


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

my dyno looks the same; really crazy jagged at the beginning and then it smooths out. one of my friends hypothesized that it was a bad pickup of the rpm signal or something....


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

ya, i hope it is a dyno problem and not a problem with my Z. i really don't think it would be my Z though, i never feel surges and dips in power as the dyno graph suggests while driving. do you guys think this problem, whatever it may be could have affected my dyno numbers? do you guys think it is possible to redyno and put out higher numbers if this problem is corrected?


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Have you had any problems with the carbon fiber intake in the rain? I like the look and functionality of it, but would be afrain of water gettting to the intake in a good rain.


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

talked to the shop today. i was told not to worry about it, that most likely my car was running rich at lower RPMs. what do you guys think? he also said that he sees this alot in mustangs because the torque comes on so early. now i feel like i need an air/fuel meter. if he is correct and i am running rich, you guys think that my mods could have caused such a condition (pop charger, borla TD, ur pulley set, kinetix cats)? if so, if i lean it out a bit i will make more power right? how much is an ecu reflash? also, what are the different ways in which the air/fuel ratio can be adjusted? what would be considered prime?


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

ZEALOUZ said:


> talked to the shop today. i was told not to worry about it, that most likely my car was running rich at lower RPMs. what do you guys think? he also said that he sees this alot in mustangs because the torque comes on so early. now i feel like i need an air/fuel meter. if he is correct and i am running rich, you guys think that my mods could have caused such a condition (pop charger, borla TD, ur pulley set, kinetix cats)? if so, if i lean it out a bit i will make more power right? how much is an ecu reflash? also, what are the different ways in which the air/fuel ratio can be adjusted? what would be considered prime?


I have a pop charger, borla TD, headers, pulley and cat. And I know mine runs a bit rich. An A/F meter wouldn't be a bad investment. You will most likely see some more HP out of it with some good tuning. I know its the next thing I drop on my car.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33679&item=7920296098


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

ZEALOUZ said:


> now i feel like i need an air/fuel meter. if he is correct and i am running rich, you guys think that my mods could have caused such a condition (pop charger, borla TD, ur pulley set, kinetix cats)?


If you get an A/F meter, only get a wideband. The narrowbands are worthless for any kind of tuning. Basically, all factory cars from any maker run rich. It's a safetly/reliability thing.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

spdracerUT said:


> If you get an A/F meter, only get a wideband. The narrowbands are worthless for any kind of tuning. Basically, all factory cars from any maker run rich. It's a safetly/reliability thing.



Yeah because these cars stock are meant to have some HP but more inportantly reliable. Running rich is the best way to keep them that way.


----------

